

Android flaw leaves 99% of devices vulnerable to hackers - rainmaker23
http://news.asiaone.com/News/Latest%2BNews/Science%2Band%2BTech/Story/A1Story20130705-434888.html

======
trimbo
This has been thoroughly discussed:

[http://androidandme.com/2013/07/hacks/new-android-malware-
fo...](http://androidandme.com/2013/07/hacks/new-android-malware-found-
extremely-easy-to-avoid/)

------
iancarroll
Oh come on .-.

I posted this from TC yesterday :P

